# Calling During The Mating Season



## BigVanilla (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm a bit new here so if this topic has been created already let me know. I'm just wondering what kind of calls you guys use during the mating season. I went out today and had not a bit of luck. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Been watching this but guess no one is stepping forward so here goes-in an effort to activate this board a bit.(for those that don't like it or don't want to share please just ignore-or,just F off,whichever you prefer.  )
First there are,or sure used to be,a fair number of people that visit here qualified to answer this.(at least if you are asking,like I assume,about coyote vocalizations)I'm not and what follows is more along the lines of how I've managed to learn a bit but more often educate a few coyotes as to my presence.With that caveat,read on.
My rule #1:Mating season or not,they still have to eat and they still are coyotes so distress for most of us will work more often than 'talk'.(only a few speak true coyote porn).
Next I'd try read up on coyotes as much as possible and if 'new' to hunting them,I'd definitely get Major Boddickers little book on 'Talking To Coyotes With The Song Dog'.That has good basics,gives you a pretty darn good view of coyote behavior based on the seasonal progression and gives suggestions as to calls to use seasonally.
My rule #2:Never 'bark'.A bark that's part of a challenge is OK at times but not the harsh,sharp type bark alone.I have a few 'electronic' challenges that I will start using next week that will work sometimes but no 'hand call' barks or challenges that I trust.IMO,tone and inflection in a call is where it's at and when I'm on a hand call,I'm not getting it right-lesson learned the hard way more than once.
So starting next week,I'll occasionally use electronic single howls,yodels,male and female challenges,female and pup whimpers,adult/pup distress often in conjunction with coyote fighting to see what happens.I'll shoot a few,scare a few and hopefully learn a bit.Now,I use some of the above year around in conjunction with 'distress' but soon will have some sets,some places where just 'talk' will be used.If your experience tracks mine,you'll soon be faced with 'challenges'(pun intended)and will have to decide how-or if- you should respond to them.(for me,if they seem close,shutting up and sitting it out works best most of the time.)If farther out,mimicking them works best for me til they,hopefully,get close,then shut up.
Promise you'll scare/educate many,might have been better off just using pure 'distress' but,hey every other Tom,Dick(me) and Harry is out there F ing up so join me and the rest of the 'out' crowd.
Good hunting!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You can't F it up to bad because more are born every spring....

There are three things that a coyote has on it's mind.
1. food.
2. territory.
3. reproduction.

You can play with all of these through the year. The later two will initiate more response during mating season. That's all i'm going to say on it. There is a learning curve and i'm not going to give you the elevator to the top, you have to go out and try thing and roll with what works.

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Good stuff Dean-and now I know what people mean when they say my elevator doesn't go to the top.
I do have a comment.I think your number two has a sub part though-'Curiosity'.Thank god cause when I call something in I'm sure it's that sub part at play since its unlikely they have ever heard anything like it.  
Carry on.


----------



## BigVanilla (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the inputs! I have been calling for a good 4 years now but have always had a bit of trouble getting them to come in during late Jan-Feb. I actually just purchased the Primos Alpha dog, so well see how it works  It has a few challenge and mating sets pre-loaded on that I wanted to try.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

BigV,
If you've archery elk hunted calling bulls,approach this the same way if you can.If they aren't coming,move in if they keep answering.Get pushy.Remember Deanos #2 above.Easy to go that 'one step too far' but it just may work for you.
Also if terrain permits,watch carefully what they do with respect to your calling.I've sat quite a few hours just watching reactions.Recently I had a couple barking,howling,starting to come-then going back etc.Sat there playing(educating)with them so long my partner came flying into the area with my truck to get me out of there.I won't mention any names.


----------



## BigVanilla (Jan 28, 2013)

Will do duckp! I plan to go out tomorrow night so I will let ya'll know how it turns up.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> BigV,
> If you've archery elk hunted calling bulls,approach this the same way if you can.If they aren't coming,move in if they keep answering.Get pushy.Remember Deanos #2 above.Easy to go that 'one step too far' but it just may work for you.
> Also if terrain permits,watch carefully what they do with respect to your calling.I've sat quite a few hours just watching reactions.Recently I had a couple barking,howling,starting to come-then going back etc.Sat there playing(educating)with them so long my partner came flying into the area with my truck to get me out of there.I won't mention any names.


just trying to save your legs from a long walk out oke:


----------



## BigVanilla (Jan 28, 2013)

Well no lucky recently, I have always found it a little more difficult to call them while the temps are a bit warmer like they have been. That or my calling abilities are sub par


----------



## warge (Oct 16, 2012)

These are some good tips guys! Thanks for sharing. 
Since they are territorial, is now a good time to try using a dog as a decoy to bring the coyotes in? My brother has a little springer that I think would be perfect for this.

Also, they are predicting rain/snow this weekend, do you guys call during this weather or only go before and after these storm fronts?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't think you're to the point of using a dog just yet. When you start adding in a dog, expecially one that's worth some money or a family pet, you're asking for trouble. Both from you and from the coyotes.

It is easy to get that dog just out of sight when you pull that trigger and have the dog come back into scope and put that dog in the dirt. Expecially if you're not use to calling with a dog. Or if you have any coyote fever. It gets fast and furious and you don't want to mess up a dog over a stupid coyote.

The other thing you have to worry about is your dog going down to meet the coyote and getting his butt ripped up and he's to close to the coyote that you can't help him out.

Lots of things go on that you need to be ready for and if you're asking what calls to use for mating season, you should work on the calls and leave the dog at home.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Xdeano's got it right.
my 80 lb male lab bout got is azz whooped by a male coyote last week. things got a bit tense for awhile.
had it been a springer, it would not have turned out well


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Unless it was 'Big',my Springer.He eats coyotes.And why not?He eats postmen,delivery people,name it.Here they no longer file missing person reports,they just check with Mr 'Big'. eace:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

A springer isnt going to cut it. You need a dog that is just as fast and agile as a coyote and one that has the stamina to keep up.

You also need to train the dog, you should not just take a dog out cold stick and throw him in the ring they will be hurting. As far as training a dog for this im not going to go into it.

Xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Chuck Norris and 'People' fear Mr Big.
Off to shoot more mangeys. :beer:


----------

